# WoW Referat



## Seryma (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab heute im Unterricht mal wieder nich meine Fresse halten können und mir ein Referat eingebrockt, dass ich morgen halten soll!

Thema durfte ich auswählen, da viele aus meiner Klasse begeistert WoW spielen, habe ich das natürlich genommen!

Ich habe das Referat schon fertig und so, sogar Bilder ingame und nen Laptop, falls es sich jemand ansehen möchte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein eigentliches Problem ist meine verdammte Nervosität, wenn man vor einer Klasse desinteressierter, pubertierender 14 - 16 Jährigen halten muss...

Das Referat muss mindestens 10 Minuten lang sein und wird benotet... will es also möglichst gut hinkriegen, aber was kann man gegen Nervosität tun? Außerdem wird nach einiger Zeit immer der Mund so trocken da vorne und man weiß garnicht, was man tun soll!

Bitte um Hilfe und danke euch schonmal!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Totemwächter (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe es immer so gemacht das ich vor mir (auf dem boden,dem tisch oder sonst wo) ein objekt hingestellt habe, zb ein teir eine pflanze oder sonst irgendwas. und das immer angeshaut oder halt einfach durch den raum geschaut, versuch einfach nicht in die gesichter zu sehen sondern am besten zwischen durch bis an die wand, so sieht es aus als ob du zu den leuten schaust!
Oder Konzentriere dich einfach auf deine Referat! also bewege dich lass keine sekunde in der du nichts machst, wenn du zb ein laptop hast und ein beamer oder sonst was, das du damit arbeitest! Also kurz gesagt versuche nicht in die richtung deiner klassen kameraden zu gucken.


----------



## Mädchenteam (4. Mai 2009)

Ähnliches kenne ich auch. Da hilft nur üben. Vorm Spiegel die Sache immer wieder runterquatschen. Nach rund 20 mal änderst Du die Geschichte ab oder ergänzt sie. Neue Gedanken kommen hinzu und wieder das neue vorm Spiegel runterbeten. Hab dabei Blickkontakt zu Deinen Augen und lach nicht dabei. *grins* Dann nach der ruhelosen Nacht predigst das ganze noch paarmal und wenn Dein Auftritt vor der Klasse beginnt, einfach loslegen.


----------



## King Kila (4. Mai 2009)

Huhu Seryma
einfach auf dich zukommen lassen. Versuch einfach, die Nervosität nicht zu unterdrücken, das hilft schon.
Viel Glück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n8 Greez


----------



## imbaaapala (4. Mai 2009)

Innerhalb von einem tag ein referat machen ? oha haste dir wirklich was eingebrockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja immerhin haste es schon fertig
also wenn die leute während des vortrags reden sagst du einfach nichts mehr und wartets bis du ruhig sind (klappt bei mir immer - btw gehe auf gym ka ob wo anders anders ist)
vorher viel trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach ein reden das alles gut wird
 und naja einfach alles locker flockig aus der hüfte schießen lassen und deine spontane seite aufleben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück und Spaß morgen !

Gruß


----------



## Smeal (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir is es so das ich es einfach durchziehe und da ned so die Probleme habe.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

referate und Präsentationen sind später ein elementarer Teil der Berufswelt.

Das sicherste Mittel gegen Nervosität ist immer die Vorbereitung. Wenn du gut vorbereitet bist, dann kannst du viel sicherer sein. 
Aber es gilt auch: Jeder macht mal einen Fehler oder verspricht sich mal! Halte dich einfach nicht daran auf sondern mache souverän weiter.
Wenn deine Klasse nicht gerade aus 25 Vollassis besteht, wird mal kurz über was witziges geschmunzelt und gut ist.

In jedem Fall wird dich niemand töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Mai 2009)

wird aus deiner Nervösität um der dieser Thread geht automatisch ein wow Thema weil du nen WoW referat hälst? NÖ... was solln das ^^ mal davon ab^^ das ist wirklich Nerdig.. wow Referat ^^ zomb ich glaub ich wäre damals nach der schule verprügelt worden


----------



## xeqtr` (4. Mai 2009)

Such dir nen Punkt na der Wand und guck den an und versuch Ruhig zu bleiben.

Viel mehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen ich hab absolut 0Problem mit Referaten^^


----------



## Maltyrion (4. Mai 2009)

omg machst du dir jedes mal ins hemd? wobei ich mich auch schämen würde wenn ich ein referat über WoW machen würde, da es einfach nur übelst nerdig/freaky rüberkommt wenn man über ein computerspiel ein referat macht. auch wenn keine ahnung 5 leute aus deiner klasse das auch spieln. das kommt nicht gut an und interessiert auch keinen...
sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss is aber so, vor allem beim weiblichen geschlecht is das ziemlich uncool vor allem im bereich 14-16 jähriger...


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2009)

Fail vor 4 Minuten angemeldet !


----------



## Rhokan (4. Mai 2009)

Ich denk einfach immer daran, dass es viel beschissener Aussieht da vorne verklemmt rumzustottern, als wenn mans einfach leicht nimmt, locker erzählt. Den Lehrern gefällts meistens auch mehr wenn du wie ein normaler Mensch redest, anstatt dass du dich da irgendwie hinstellt und dein Zeug runterratterst weil du nervös bist. Verunsichert dreinschaun kommt auch nich gut an, da frägt nen Lehrer nur nochmehr, weil er das Gefühl bekommt du hast eh nichts gelernt

So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen, und ich will mal behaupten, das ich vergleichsweise gute Referate halten kann.


----------



## exizt (4. Mai 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Also ich habe es immer so gemacht das ich vor mir (auf dem boden,dem tisch oder sonst wo) ein objekt hingestellt habe, zb ein teir eine pflanze oder sonst irgendwas. und das immer angeshaut oder halt einfach durch den raum geschaut, versuch einfach nicht in die gesichter zu sehen sondern am besten zwischen durch bis an die wand, so sieht es aus als ob du zu den leuten schaust!
> Oder Konzentriere dich einfach auf deine Referat! also bewege dich lass keine sekunde in der du nichts machst, wenn du zb ein laptop hast und ein beamer oder sonst was, das du damit arbeitest! Also kurz gesagt versuche nicht in die richtung deiner klassen kameraden zu gucken.




Im Gegenteil, wenn man einen guten Eindruck machen will (Und eine gute Note ), sollte man die Klassenkameraden immer in ihre Gesichter schauen und sich zur Klasse drehen. Dann haben Sie auch das Gefühl , dass man Sie anspricht.
So war es bei uns aufjedenfall immer!


----------



## imbaaapala (4. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> wird aus deiner Nervösität um der dieser Thread geht automatisch ein wow Thema weil du nen WoW referat hälst? NÖ... was solln das ^^ mal davon ab^^ das ist wirklich Nerdig.. wow Referat ^^ *zomb ich glaub ich wäre damals nach der schule verprügelt worden*




lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. Mai 2009)

> In jedem Fall wird dich niemand töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Banknachbar is Priest, der würde mich schon rezzen..

nein, ich gehe auf eine Hauptschule, und bin so ziemlich der einzige der "anders" ist unter den ganzen HipHop-Hörenden Klonen... ich bin so richtung punk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, eigentlich kein Problem, kann mich auch durchsetzen aber so 19 desinteressierte Schüler die aus "Osmanen" und krassen Ganxxtas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestehen, verpack ich noch nicht so richtig...^^

Viel Wasser trinken bringt nix... soll ichs hochwürgen oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## abe15 (4. Mai 2009)

Naja ich würde sagen ich hab 1-2 jährchen mehr Erfahrung in diesen Sachen als du (11. Klasse), ich kann Referate aber immer ziemlich gut vortragen. Wichtig ist: Selbstbewusstsein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgens vor der Schule kalt duschen und dann die Klamotten aus dem Schrank nehmen in denen du dich am wohlsten fühlst. Wenn du vor der Klasse stehst: Keine Angst vor Fehlern! Denk immer daran, wenn du da vorn stehst bist DU der Experte und die Anderen haben mal gar keine Ahnung. Lass dich auch von Desinteresse nicht beeinflussen, kommt leider bei einigen Zuhörern immer mal vor. Einfach über die Köüfe hinweg an die Wand schauen.
Und achte darauf beim Vortrag richtung Klasse und nicht richtung Lehrer zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sind das hier keine Allroundtipps aber mir hilft das so immer ganz gut.

MfG der Diego


----------



## Leongas (4. Mai 2009)

Kannst  ja mal zeigen was  du so hast an Material und an Bildern 

MFG LEONGAS/Rexxar


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (4. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
ja ich hab auch schon ein Referat über WoW-Gehalten weil der Rest der Themen die für mich in Auswahl kamen vergriffen war, ich musste das ganze allerdings mit Powerpoint und auf Englisch machen (Eurocom der Realschule), naja am ende ne schöne 1,4 rausgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Versuch auf keinen Fall nur den Lehrer anzugucken. Vermeide möglichst nur in eine Richtung zu schauen. Kuck einfach immer wiedermal da, mal wieder da, aber auf KEINEN Fall direkt in die Gesichter, weil sobald einer en doofes Gesicht schneidet biste draussen verlierst den Faden und schlimmsten Falls versaust dir ne gute Note. Mach einfach nen Tunnelblick in die Menge, und häng nicht an leuten fest wenn du ihnen keine Frage beantworten musst. 

Hoffe du kriegst das hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Glück,
mfg


----------



## Flocklif (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mir 2 Freunde packen, die am besten an beiden Seiten des Raumes sitzen, damit du diese abwechselnd angucken kannst, hat den Vorteil das das Gefühl vermittelt wird, das dus allen mitteilst. Wenn diese Freunde nett sind sollense dir bestätigend zunicken, gibt nen bischen selbstvertrauen.
Für die Stimme lernte ich auf einem Rhetorkseminar 2 völlig absurd klingende techniken eben diese vor einem Vortrag zu festigen. 

Kau vorher ~ 3-4 min lang auf etwas harten rum, feste zubeißen (macht die mundmuskulatur nen biserl locker)
ein "schmatzlaut" würde ihn  mihjam mihjam schreiben die ganze zeit aufsagen, so trance style, der hilft die stimmbänder von schleim und som mist zu befreien, sodass deine stimme klarer wird.
(diese tipps stammen von einem Radiomoderator)
Habs getestet, funktionier, ABER würde ich diese irgendwo machen, wo dich keiner sieht, da das vor allem in deinem alter doch schon recht peinlich sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Flo


----------



## Kasching (4. Mai 2009)

naja kenne nur : so gut vorbereiten das man denkt : denen zeig ich ein gutes referat, ich hab das gut verfasst. Dann schwindet auch die Nervosität. Meistens ist es vorher immer schlimmer als beim Halten des Referats. 

Naja zum Thema Computerspielreferat kann ich nichts sagen, nur das ich in schutzrüstung vor die klasse treten würde da sich sogar die Nerds ( nein ich bin keiner ) Kieselsteine,kaputte Stifte und anderes zum Werfen für den großen Moment zurechtgelegt haben ^^.


----------



## Ligyron (4. Mai 2009)

sry aber das is doch echtn scherz jetzt oder (: die leute gehen mit dir in die klasse, diese 14-16 jährigen pubertierenden - btw. bist du denk ich auch 14-16 wenn du mit ihnen in die klasse gehst. ich denke mal das sind alles deine freunde, warum wirst du da nervös, is nicht so, dass du vor ganz deutschland reden musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (4. Mai 2009)

du solltest wirklich deine klasse angucken. falls du auch da nervös wirst, so wie ich, schau durch sie durch und fixier einen punkt hinter ihnen.. mir hats geholfen. ansonsten wie schon gesagt ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN


----------



## Totemwächter (4. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr alle für probleme? kann es euch net egal sein wer über was für ein thema ein referat haltet?
Das ihr versucht jemand auf so eine art und weise fertig zu machen is einfach nur arm.
Und es is doch völlig egal was die weibchen in seiner klasse dazu denken, also jeder der dazu keine sinvolle antwort hat einfach mal die klappe halten.
Ich will nicht wissen worüber ich früher referate gehalten habt, vll über die super neue N64 oder das neuste TCG !?


----------



## Tristam (4. Mai 2009)

Du musst versuchen das Interesse deiner Mitschüler zu bekommen. Glaube mir, es redet sich leichter wenn einem zugehört wird, als wenn man merkt daa es keinen interessiert. Deshalb suche den Kontakt zum Publikum. Nicht irgendwo wahllos in den Raum gucken, oder eine Stelle permanent fixieren. Du darfst keine Monotonie in deiner Stimme haben, sprich du musst mit der Betonung spielen. Man muss merken das es dir Ernst ist. Klar ist es schwierig das Interesse zu bekommen wenn man über ein PC-Spiel referiert das evt nicht jedem zusagt. Von daher muss dein Vortrag dementsprechend "spannend" aufgebaut sein. Aber das ist ja nur eine Empfehlung.

Meine Tipps: 

- deinen Text verinnerlichen ( freies Sprechen rockt mehr als ablesen)
- Kontakt zum Publikum suchen (such dir eine Rotation aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fang links an und schweife  langsam nach rechts und halte dabei Blickkontakt)
- geheimtip: kurz davor singen, das lässt den angestauten druck raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- nicht rumzappeln vorne
- einfach einen kühlen Kopf bewahren

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin auf der Waldorfschule *schäm* aber ein Vorteil dieser Privatschule ist, dass man schon ab der 1. Klasse vor der Klasse vorträgt, daher finde ich das nichts besonderes und versuche mal Tipps zu geben:
I. Dürft ihr Stichpunkte nutzen? Wenn ja, dann notier dir so viele wie möglich, gut leserlich *schlechte Erinnerung kommt auf*
2. Bete deine Freunde vor'm Referat dir möglichst viele einfache Fragen zu stellen die du leicht beantworten kannst.
3. Wie gesagt, wenn die Leute reden, nutz die Gelegenheit und halt die Fresse bis sie ruhig sind oder mach sie darauf aufmerksam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das schindet sehr viel Zeit ;-)
4. Gehe ins Detail. Einen Satz wie "Man kann Reittiere nutzen" kann so aussehen:" Außerdem gibt es viele verschiedene Reittiere,  diese nennt man unter den Spielern "Mounts". Es gibt fliegende Reittiere wie Drachen, "Rochen" und ähnliches, außerdem die "normalen" reitenden, wie Raptoren Pferden usw."
5. Gehe geschickt von Thema zu Thema, zb. würde ich von den vorhinbesprochenen Mounts über Ingi / Schneider die Berufe erwähnen.
Vom Beruf vielleicht zur Ausrüstung, von da zum questen, farmen, Chinafarmer, Goldverkauf/ Powerlevling.

Damit solltest du locker deine 10 Minuten voll bekommen, ich hoffe ich konnt wirklich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long DW


----------



## abe15 (4. Mai 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> omg machst du dir jedes mal ins hemd? wobei ich mich auch schämen würde wenn ich ein referat über WoW machen würde, da es einfach nur übelst nerdig/freaky rüberkommt wenn man über ein computerspiel ein referat macht. auch wenn keine ahnung 5 leute aus deiner klasse das auch spieln. das kommt nicht gut an und interessiert auch keinen...
> sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss is aber so, vor allem beim weiblichen geschlecht is das ziemlich uncool vor allem im bereich 14-16 jähriger...



Gut ist es so !
In meiner Klasse würde ich es zwar auch nicht bringen, weil ich der einzige WoW´ler da bin und weil bei anderen (außenstehenden) immer die Meinung herrscht, WoW Spieler seien eh alles Suchtis ohne RL ist so ein Thema immer etwas schwierig. (Anti WoW Medienpropaganda sag ich da nur)
Der TE hat allerdings die richtige Grundlage. Wenn andere Leute auch spielen ist sichergestellt, dass er keine Minderheit darstellt und somit auch nicht belächelt werden kann. Wenn von 25 Schülern 5 spielen werden die anderen 20 die Klappe nicht aufreißen, ist son Psychologisches Dingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hat man so die Möglichkeit, die anderen 20 darüber áufzuklären wie WoW wirklich ist. Es geht ja nicht darum sie zum Spielen zu bewegen, es geht nur um Toleranz. Und meiner Meinung nach hat der TE die optimalen Vorraussetzungen für so eine Situation.


----------



## imbaaapala (4. Mai 2009)

wenn das alles solche krassen bushido ersguterjunge ganxxtas sind dann musst du voll den ghetto slang drauf habendann hören sie zu und verstehen dich und am besten sagst du sowas wie das arthas son hamma fetter rapper ist und die geißel seine homies und das sie sich die ganzen tag mit der horde und allianz batteln.
ich denke das würden dann alle verstehen und gut finden !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Mai 2009)

Seitdem ich ein Referat auf English gehalten habe ist für mich ein Referat auf Deutsch ne schiere Erleichterung...


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Mai 2009)

@Tikume klar das n guter Tipp... allerdings mit einem Fehler, da ich denke das er auch so 15-16 ist und er Mädchen in der Klasse haben wird, könnte das seine #Nervosität steigern^^


----------



## elmoo200 (4. Mai 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> wenn das alles solche krassen bushido ersguterjunge ganxxtas sind dann musst du voll den ghetto slang drauf habendann hören sie zu und verstehen dich und am besten sagst du sowas wie das arthas son hamma fetter rapper ist und die geißel seine homies und das sie sich die ganzen tag mit der horde und allianz batteln.
> ich denke das würden dann alle verstehen und gut finden !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




n111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (4. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> @Tikume klar das n guter Tipp... allerdings mit einem Fehler, da ich denke das er auch so 15-16 ist und er Mädchen in der Klasse haben wird, könnte das seine #Nervosität steigern^^



Thihi^^ wenn er glück hat, ja....Bei uns (in der Klasse) sind die Mädels einfach nur so grotte^^
Vor denen wär mir echt nix zu peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctes (4. Mai 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> omg machst du dir jedes mal ins hemd? wobei ich mich auch schämen würde wenn ich ein referat über WoW machen würde, da es einfach nur übelst nerdig/freaky rüberkommt wenn man über ein computerspiel ein referat macht. auch wenn keine ahnung 5 leute aus deiner klasse das auch spieln. das kommt nicht gut an und interessiert auch keinen...
> sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss is aber so, vor allem beim weiblichen geschlecht is das ziemlich uncool vor allem im bereich 14-16 jähriger...



@Maltyrion
So wie sich der TE anhört interessiert ihn hauptsächlich eine gute Note und nicht Mädels. Warum es so schlimm sein soll über WoW zu referieren weiss ich auch nicht. Zu "meiner" Zeit gabs das noch nicht, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen darüber zu sprechen. Das Thema ist ja bei sowas im grunde zweitrangig. Wichtiger ist die Fähigkeit etwas aus dem Thema herauszuholen, das Referat logisch aufzubauen, die Argumentation und Vortragsweise usw. Sorry, aber ich muss sagen es ist viel nerdiger so einen undurchdachten Müll abzulassen als ein Referat über WoW zu halten. 

BTT:
Von der Votragsweise kann ich auch nur dazu raten die Leute anzuschauen und nicht einfach so einen Punkt im Luftleeren Raum. Für den Start hilft es ungemein wenn Du 2-3 Leute suchst die "vertauenswürdig" sind. Das soll bedeuten das Dich diese Leute am besten nicht zum Lachen bringen oder verunsichern sollten. Einzelne Leute auch nie zu lange anschauen, das lößt ein beklemmendes Gefühl aus. Ein paar Sek. und dann jemand anders. Wenn Du das dann ne Minute gemacht hast bist Du bestimmt nicht mehr so aufgeregt und es läuft von allein weiter.

Ich persönlich kann auch nur davor warneb zuviel auf moderne Technik (Präsentation/Laptop/Beamer) zu vertrauen. Nicht ist langweiliger als ein Typ der den Text auf den Powerpointfolien abliest. Lieber ein paar Folien weniger und zu jeder Folie ein paar erklärende Worte. Außerdem nicht vergessen: Pausen sind Dein Freund! Nicht wie ein Wasserfall alles runterplappern. Pausen sorgen an der richtigen Stelle z.b. für Spannung oder fesseln das interessem der Zuhörer.

Am wichtigsten ist aber: Such Dir aus allen Tipps hier diejenigen raus die Dir helfen natürlich zu sein. Dann läufts am besten. Und wenns geht sprech es vorher mal irgendwem vor. Das beruhigt auch sehr und du bekommst evtl. noch ein paar Tipps.
Viel Glück! Das wird schon.


----------



## Nync (4. Mai 2009)

solche themen lassen in mir immer die angst vor der eigenen selbständigkeit der leute in unserer heutigen welt größer werden.
ganz ehrlich: du musst ein referat halten (von grad mal 10min vor lauter leuten die du kennst), dein thema ist ein Spiel welches du vlt tagtäglich zockst und in dem du dich wie deine Westentasche auskennst (zumindest der Teil den du in deinem Referat erwähnen wirst).

Und dann fragst du ernsthaft die Community nach Hilfe für deinen Vortrag???

Bitte tu mir einen Gefallen und versuche niemals in der heutigen Welt einen Job anzunehmen in dem du zu einer Führungskraft gehören willst.
Red doch einfach frei raus. Dieses Spiel bietet selbst Politikern tausende Argumente und stundelange Redezeiten, dann sollte es für dich doch echt einfach sein.


----------



## slook (4. Mai 2009)

mhh ganz nett geschrieben 3/10

wenns ernst gemeint ist OMFG


----------



## sp0e (4. Mai 2009)

Es ist ein Thema, dass mit Dir persönlich zu tun hat. Vorteil: Du kannst es gar nicht falsch machen. Du weißt ja worüber Du redest, Du hast keinen wildfremden Stoff gepaukt. Selbst wenn Du Kleinigkeiten vergisst, die Du Dir notiert hattest, wird das den Braten auch nicht fett machen.

Letztendlich bestes Mittel gegen Nervosität: Routine. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich hab früher Referate gehasst, inzwischen ist zwar immer noch n bissl ungutes Gefühl im Magen vor Kundenpräsentationen oder internen Meetings wo ich meine Sachen vorstellen muss, aber das ist beim Sprechen schon längst passé. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. Mai 2009)

slook schrieb:


> mhh ganz nett geschrieben 3/10
> 
> wenns ernst gemeint ist OMFG



Und dürfte ich erfahren warum?

Habe nur um Tipps gegen Nervosität und fürs Auftreten gebeten, ist doch nix verkehrt dran!

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier sinnvolle Tipps gegeben haben!

Bin dann ma weg, das Referat auswendig lernen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma


----------



## Hosaka (4. Mai 2009)

Hände nicht in den Taschen oder hinterm Rücken, liebe mal auf Punkte an der Tafel/Präsentation deuten, abwechselnd die Leute anschauen (in die Augen) keinen bestimmten fixieren, Stichpunkte auf Zettel/Karten machen, und das wichtigste, langsam sprechen, sprichst sonst mit doppelter oder dreifacher Geschwindigkeit. Also geübt, aha reicht für 10 Mnuten, in echt, oh, noch 7 Minuten über. Also einzelne Absätze wirken lassen nicht an einem Stück runter rasseln. 

Ansonsten viel Glück^^


----------



## OMGlooool (4. Mai 2009)

fachsprache verwenden!

erzähl was von raids, loot und epixXxs...


----------



## ruvon1 (4. Mai 2009)

würds net auswenig lernen sondern eher auf stichworte setzten kommt besser an bei den lehrern( is zumnidest bei mir am gym so) versuch so locker wie möglich zu bleiben und immer die mitschüler anschaun wenn du dann zu nervös wirst schau durch sie durch^^
Ruvon 
PS: hab morgen auch referat des schaff ma schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: mein lehrer war krank hab noch ne woche zeit *freu*


----------



## wlfbck (4. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Außerdem wird nach einiger Zeit immer der Mund so trocken da vorne und man weiß garnicht, was man tun soll!



was trinken?^^


----------



## Seryma (4. Mai 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> was trinken?^^



Kann mich wohl schlecht da vorne hinstellen und was trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (5. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> wird aus deiner Nervösität um der dieser Thread geht automatisch ein wow Thema weil du nen WoW referat hälst? NÖ... was solln das ^^ mal davon ab^^ das ist wirklich Nerdig.. wow Referat ^^ zomb ich glaub ich wäre damals nach der schule verprügelt worden


Wie Recht du hast^^



ruvon1 schrieb:


> würds net auswenig lernen sondern eher auf stichworte setzten kommt besser an bei den lehrern( is zumnidest bei mir am gym so) versuch so locker wie möglich zu bleiben und immer die mitschüler anschaun wenn du dann zu nervös wirst schau durch sie durch^^
> Ruvon
> PS: hab morgen auch referat des schaff ma schon
> 
> ...


Mit der Taktik bin ich immer am besten gefahren. Gliedere dein Referat am besten in 3 Teile, und die dann wieder in 3-5 Unterkapitel.
Das kommt jetzt alles auf nen kleinen Zettel. Die 3 grossen Teile evt. noch unterstreichen und feddisch!

viel Glück beim Referat wünscht dir

der Dude


----------



## Bioernus (5. Mai 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach stimmt es auch, dass Routine das beste Heilmittel ist. Dadurch entwickelt man mit der Zeit sein eigenes System, wie man am besten mit Vorträgen klarkommt. Es hat ja jeder seine Eigenarten.

mein system:

Qualität eines Vortrags = Unterhaltungswert eines Vortrags: 
wer gut unterhalten ist, erinnert sich besser an den vortrag und die inhalte

Missgeschicke sind menschlich, einfach über sich selbst lachen

Vortragslänge variabel halten:
ich habe immer Folien mit first need (mit den wirklich wichtigen Infos) und eingestreute Folien mit second need (weiterführende Infos, die man weglassen kann, sollte sich das Publikum gelangweilt/ermüdet zeigen, oder sollte man der Zeit hinterherhängen)

bloss den zeitlichen Rahmen nicht überziehen!!! es gibts nichts, was einem übler genommen wird :-)

Folien nicht einfach bloss zeigen sondern wirklich "dran arbeiten": wer damit beschäftigt ist, mit dem Laserpointer einen Kurvenverlauf nachzufahren, braucht nicht ins publikum schauen. Aber Publikum immer mal zwischendurch ein paar sekunden ansehen, damit sie sich angesprochen fühlen! Dann kann man wieder auf die Folie sehen und vielleicht mal die augen verdrehen, merkt ja keiner ;-)

gut durchdachte Folien erledigen auch das Problem, des steifen Herunterlesens von Infos. dann braucht man keinen extra Zettel mehr in der Hand, und schupps hält man den Vortrag frei. Die Stichworte einfach mit auf die Folie setzen, aber wirklich nur die Stichworte, keine ganzen Sätze.
wichtig, eine Folie nicht mit Infos überfrachten.

Also danach halte ich Vorträge, vielleicht gibt das ein paar anregungen :-)


----------



## Larmina (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir blöderweise nicht wirklich helfen, da ich das Problem so gut wie garnicht habe.
Ich kann dir nur ein paar Tipps geben zum besseren Referathalten:
1. Versuch klar und langsam zu sprechen. Auch wenn du vorne so schnell wie möglich fertig werden willst: *Sprich langsam!*
Je langsamer du sprichst desto länger dauert dein Referat und desto besser verstehen dich die Leute.
2. Bereite ein paar "Aufmerksamkeitstestfragen" vor, die du nach deinem Referat der Klasse stellst
3. Sprich dich mit einem Freund ab, er soll "positiv gucken" und schau ihn so oft wie möglich an.
4. Kein Coffein das macht nervös und sorgt dafür, dass dein puls hochgeht was dazu führt, dass du zu schnell redest
5. Schau so selten wie möglich auf Karten/Laptop/Whatever. Wenn du die Leute ansiehst werden sie automatisch interessierter
Gegen den Trockenen Mund helfen ein unauffällig gekauter Kaugummi, was aber besser ist sind Bonbons
Hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest ein wenig helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Larmi


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

also mal ehrlich, auch wenn einem der lehrer freie wahl beim thema lässt, solch ein thema bringt bestimmt keine pluspunkte.
ansonsten halt so oft wie möglich durchsprechen und formulierungen zurechtlegen. nicht erst auf die letzte sekunde überlegen wie man etwas sagt.
Hände ruhig halten und nicht stäbndig hin und her wippen. die zuhörer so oft wie möglich angucken und auch augenkontakt herstellen.
langsam und ruhig reden. nicht versuchen schnell fertig zu werden.
das dürfte das gröbste sein.


----------



## Cellien (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde in der Schule kein Referat über WoW halten. Genauso wenig über irgendwelche Sänger oder Bands, ist besser wenn die Lehrer so wenig wie möglich über einen wissen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Referat schon gehalten hast, aber für die anderen:
 nimm dir auf jeden Fall ein DICKES Karteikärtchen in die Hand mit Notizen. Dann weißt du wo du deine Hände hin tun kannst, und es muss dick sein, damit du es nicht zerknitterst.


----------



## Camô (5. Mai 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Referat schon gehalten hast


Jop, Mitternachtstreffen in der Schule für ein 10-minütiges WoW-Referat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruvon1 (5. Mai 2009)

und wie is es gelaufen?


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Musste heute auch Referat machen, mit garnichts, keine Stichworte usw. und dann am Ende trotzdem eine 3, hätte sogar 2 werden können, aber najaaaaa. Improvitation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Nur zur Info:
Es ist nicht erlaubt, benotete Arbeiten als Strafe für Fehlverhalten zu benutzen.

Ansonsten: Einfach reden. Blabla. Wenn eh schon alle WoW-Spieler sind, ist es kein problem, da die Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.



Cellien schrieb:


> Nimm dir auf jeden Fall ein DICKES Karteikärtchen in die Hand mit Notizen. Dann weißt du wo du deine Hände hin tun kannst, und es muss dick sein, damit du es nicht zerknitterst.



Nicht!
Keine Notizen.
Es bringt einen unglaublichen wertungsschub, wenn du redest, ohne Noitzen zu haben, und es gleichzeitig nicht auswenig gelernt wirkt.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Doch!

Sollte man, falls man mal den Faden verliert. Aber man sollte nur kleine Notizen bzw. Stichwörter draufschreiben die dich wieder drann erinnern, was du sagen sollst.

Immerhin hat man was in der Hand und tut die Hände nicht in die Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

auch wenns zu spät ist:

Kurt Tucholsky: Ratschläge für einen schlechten Redner

Fang nie mit dem Anfang an, sondern immer drei Meilen vor dem Anfang! Etwa so: "Meine Damen und Herren! Bevor ich zum Thema des heutigen Abends komme, lassen Sie mich Ihnen kurz..." Hier hast Du schon so ziemlich alles, was einen schönen Anfang ausmacht: eine steife Anrede; der Anfang vor dem Anfang: Die Ankündigung, daß und was Du zu sprechen beabsichtigst, und das Wörtchen kurz. So gewinnst Du im Nu die Herzen und die Ohren der Zuhörer.

Denn das hat der Zuhörer gern: daß er Deine Rede wie ein schweres Schulpensum aufbekommt; daß Du mit dem drohst, was Du sagen wirst, sagst und schon gesagt hast. Immer schön umständlich. Sprich nicht frei - das macht einen so unruhigen Eindruck. Am besten ist es: Du liest Deine Rede ab. Das ist sicher, zuverlässig, auch freut es jedermann, wenn der lesende Redner nach jedem viertel Satz hochblick, ob auch noch alle da sind.

Wenn Du gar nicht hören kannst, was man Dir so freundlich rät, und Du willst durchaus und durchum frei sprechen ... Du Laie! Du lächerlicher Cicero! Nimm Dir doch ein Beispiel an unsern professionellen Rednern, an den Reichstagsabgeordneten - hast Du die schon mal frei sprechen hören? Die schreiben sich sicherlich zu Hause auf, wann sie "Hört! hört!" rufen ... ja, also wenn Du denn frei sprechen mußt: Sprich, wie Du schreibst. Und ich weiß, wie Du schreibst.

Sprich mit langen, langen Sätzen - solchen, bei denen Du, der Du Dich zu Huase, wo Du ja die Ruhe, deren Du so sehr benötigst, Deiner Kinder ungeachtet, hast, vorbereitest, genau weißt, wie das Ende ist, die Nebensätze schön ineinandergeschachtelt, so daß der Hörer, ungeduldig auf seinem Sitz hin un her träumend, sich in einem Kolleg wähnend, in dem er früher so gern geschlummert hat, auf das Ende solcher Periode wartet ... nun, ich habe Dir eben ein Beispiel gegeben. So mußt Du sprechen.

Fang immer bei den alten Römern an und gib stets, wovon Du auch sprichst, die geschichtlichen Hintergründe der Sache. Das ist nicht nur deutsch - das tun alle Brillenmenschen. Ich habe einmal in der Sorbonne einen chinesischen Studenten sprechen hören, der sprach glatt und gut französisch, aber er begann zu allgemeiner Freude so: "Lassen Sie mich Ihnen in aller Kürze die Entwicklungsgeschichte meiner chinesischen Heimat seit dem Jahre 2000 vor Christi Geburt ..." Er blickte ganz erstaunt auf, weil die Leute so lachten. So mußt Du das auch machen. Du hast ganz recht: man versteht es ja sonst nicht, wer kann denn das alles verstehen, ohne die geschichtlichen Hintergründe ... sehr richtig! Die Leute sind doch nicht in Deinen Vortrag gekommen, um lebendiges Leben zu hören, sondern das, was sie auch in den Büchern nachschlagen können ... sehr richtig! Immer gib ihm Historie, immer gib ihm.

Kümmere Dich nicht darum ob die Wellen, die von Dir ins Publikum laufen, auch zurückkommen - das sind Kinkerlitzchen. Sprich unbekümmert um die Wirkung, um die Leute, um die Luft im Saale; immer sprich, mein Guter. Gott wird es Dir lohnen.

Du muß alles in die Nebensätze legen. Sag nie: "Die Steuern sind zu hoch." Das ist zu einfach. Sag: "Ich möchte zu dem, was ich soeben gesagt habe, noch kurz bemerken, daß mir die Steuern bei weiten ..." So heißt das!

Trink den Leuten ab und zu ein Glas Wasser vor - man sieht das gern. Wenn Du einen Witz machst, lach vorher, damit man weiß, wo die Pointe ist. Eine Rede ist, wie könnte es anders sein, ein Monolog. Weil doch nur einer spricht. Du brauchst auch nach vierzehn Tagen öffentlicher Rednerei noch nicht zu wissen, daß eine Rede nicht nur ein Dialog, sondern ein Orchesterstück ist: eine stumme Masse spricht nämlich ununterbrochen mit. Und das muß Du hören. Nein, das brauchst Du nicht zu hören. Sprich nur, lies nur, donnere nur, geschichtele nur. Zu dem, was ich soeben über die Technik der Rede gesagt habe, möchte ich noch kurz bemerken, daß viel Statistike eine Rede immer sehr hebt. Das beruhigt ungemein, und da jeder imstande ist, zehn verschiedene Zahlen mühelos zu behalten, so macht das viel Spaß.

Kündige den Schluß Deiner Rede lange vorher an, damit die Hörer vor Freude nicht einen Schlaganfall bekommen. (Paul Lindau hat einmal einen dieser gefürchteten Hochzeitstoaste so angefangen: "Ich komme zum Schluß.") Kündige den Schluß an, und dann beginne Deine Rede von vorne und rede noch eine halbe Stunde. Dies kann man mehrere Male wiederholen.

Du muß Dir nicht nur eine Disposition machen, Du muß sie den Leuten auch vortragen, das würzt die Rede. Sprich nie unter anderthalb Stunden, sonst lohnt es gar nicht erst anzufangen. Wenn einer spricht, müssen die andern zuhören - das ist Deine Gelegenheit. Mißbrauche sie.


----------



## jolk (5. Mai 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> und naja einfach alles locker flockig aus der hüfte schießen lassen und


*hust* 

@topic: ich finde es ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man freunde anguckt, weil die bringen einen meistens zum lachen und das lässt die nervosität weniger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@te: und wie ists gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? *neugierig*


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

wenn du da weißt wovon du da redest, da es ja WoW ist sollte das locker gehen ^^

Viel Glück!


----------



## dalai (7. Mai 2009)

Vorher was trinken, möglichst frei sprechen, damit du ins Publikum schauen kannst. Wenn das dich zu nervös macht hinten an die Wand schauen, dann sieht es halt nur so aus als ob du in die Klasse schaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte ich früher auch, jetzt sind 30 Minuten Referate, ganz ohne irgendeinen Spicker, ganz frei, vor etwa 40 Leuten möglich. Übung macht halt einfach den meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Mai 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Nicht!
> Keine Notizen.
> Es bringt einen unglaublichen wertungsschub, wenn du redest, ohne Noitzen zu haben, und es gleichzeitig nicht auswenig gelernt wirkt.



Doch! Kleine Karteikarten sind völlig und Ordnung und bei Nervösität sogar von Vorteil. 
Ich habe erst gestern wieder in einem Seminar die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Leute schnell nervös werden und wild mit den Händen gestikulieren oder diese verschränken bzw. in die Hosentaschen stecken. Benutzt man aber ein Karteikärtchen, hat man etwas, dass die Hände während des Vortrages beschäftigt. 
Zudem nimmt es einem kein Lehrer oder Dozent übel, wenn man sich wichtige Stichpunkte notiert. Eine Karteikarte ist eine Hilfe und soll unterstützen, wenn man den Faden verliert. Es geht ja nicht darum, alles abzulesen, sondern ganz allein darum, sich sicherer zu fühlen.

Ich selbst habe mit Referaten und Voträgen noch nie Probleme gehabt, finde es aber sehr sinnvoll, den Vortrag in Gedanken genau durchzugehen. 
Wie möchte man den Einstieg gestalten? Kann man das Plenum aktiv miteinbeziehen? 
Überlege, welche Fragen aufkommen könnten und versuche, dich auf eventuelle Verständnisprobleme der Zuhörer einzustellen.

Wenn du gut vorbereitet bist, musst du dir absolut keine Gedanken machen. Geh am Abend vorher zeitig schlafen und entspanne dich. 
Am Morgen des Referats solltest du etwas früher aufstehen und deinen Vortrag noch mal kurz durchgehen. Frühstücke ausreichend, das hilft dir dein Referat fit und entspannt durchzustehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

stift ersetzt karteikarten und zeigt das du keine hilfen brauchst


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

solltest du notizen z.b. in form von karteikarten nutzen wollen, dann sollten deine stichpunkte möglichst wenige wörter haben. so redest du freier und in der Oberstufe gelten ausformulierte Sätze als betrugsversuch(wobei nicht wirklich jeder lehrer drauf achtet)


----------



## Deanne (7. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> stift ersetzt karteikarten und zeigt das du keine hilfen brauchst



Es geht ja auch nicht darum, einen perfekten Vortrag abzuliefern, sondern einem, in diesem Fall sehr nervösen, Referenten ein Gefühl von Sicherheit zu geben. 
Wenn man Probleme damit hat, frei vor einem größeren Plenum zu sprechen, dann braucht man etwas, an dem man sich orientieren kann. 
Die Arbeit mit Karteikarten ist ein gutes und sinnvolles didaktisches Mittel. Ich hatte in meiner Schulzeit sogar Lehrer, die einem den Ablauf des Vortrags schriftlich in die Hand gedrückt und darauf bestanden haben, dass man diesen dann auch wie gewünscht abarbeitet. 
Selbst bei uns an der Uni geht kein wissenschaftlicher Vortrag ohne *knappe* Notizen von statten. Der TE soll die Karten ja nicht vollschreiben, sondern nur ein paar wichtige Schlagwörter oder Orientierungspunkte notieren. Und das finde ich in Ordnung.

Karteikarten sollen ein Referat nicht einfacher machen, sondern einem unsicheren Vorträger das Gefühl geben, im Notfall schnell wieder den Faden zu finden.
Ob man sie nun benutzt oder nicht, ist dabei nebensächlich.

Edit: Sehr sinnvoll finde ich auch die Anfertigung von Thesenpapieren. 
Das ist bei einem Thema wie WoW zwar nicht wirklich nötig, aber vor allem wenn deine Mitschüler auch Nutzen aus deinem Vortrag ziehen sollen, sehr wichtig. 
Selbst bei einem noch so interessanten Thema bleiben nicht alle Informationen hängen und es ist eine gute Sache, das Wissen zuhause noch mal auffrischen zu können. 
Auf solch ein Thesenpapier gehören daher auch nur die wichtigsten Informationen zum Thema, über das referiert wird.

WICHTIG: Beziehe das Plenum mit ein. 
Wenn du deinen Vortrag nur monoton runterrasselst, wird dir niemand lange zuhören. Stelle Fragen und lasse deine Mitschüler auch zu Wort kommen. 
Versuche, ihr Interesse zu erwecken und animiere sie dazu, mitzudenken.


----------



## Stancer (7. Mai 2009)

Naja paar allgemeine Tips zur Methodik & Didaktik.

1. Laufe nicht dauernd herum, stehe aber auch nicht steif auf einer Stelle. Wenn du dich bewegst dann mache kurz kleine Schritte.
2. 1 Hand in der Hosentasche ist völlig Ok.
3. NIEMALS !!! NIEMALS die Hände vor dem Oberkörper verschränken (ablehnende Geste)
4. Spreche nicht monoton sondern versuche ständig deinen Sprachrhytmus zu wechseln. Betone wichtige Dinge und unterstreiche sie mit Gesten. Variiere in der Sprechlautstärke
5. Blicke die Zuhörer an. Es ist unhöflich auf eine Wand oder aus dem Fenster zu starren. Lasse deinen Blick durch die Reihen wandern, so erkennst du auch direkt wie du auf sie wirkst.
6. Trinken ist erlaubt aber übertreibe es nicht. Bei einem 10min Vortrag sollte trinken eigentlich nicht nötig sein.
7. Wenn du Folien präsentierst oder Power Point benutzt merke dir "Pro Folie 5 Worte, 5 Zeilen" . d.h. benutze nur Stichworte und trage die restlichen Informationen selber vor. Ansonsten wirkt die Folie überladen und unübersichtlich.
8. Frage einen Freund ob man bestimmte "Ticks" hat, also Gesten oder Bewegungen, die man unbewusst dauernd macht. z.b. ständiges streichen durch die Haare, Augenzwinkern, Bestimmte Bewegungen usw. und achte dann beim Vortrag genau drauf diese nicht zu machen
9. Rede so, wie du mit den Leuten auch normal reden würdest. Es ist ziemlich unpassend deine Schulkamerade zu "Sie´zen". Hat man unbekannte Personen vor sich kann man entweder erstmal das Eis brechen oder man benutzt die Sie-Form
10. Wenn man Notizen nutzt, benutze maximal Karteikärtchen, wo aber nur Stichworte draufstehen. Blicke dann wenn auch nur kurz auf die Karten. Deshalb sollten die Stichworte recht groß geschrieben werden um sie sofort zu erkennen. Auf keinen Fall ausgeschriebene Sätze und niemals irgendetwas ablesen !
11. Gib den Leuten am Ende die Möglichkeit dir ein Feedback zu geben und Frage nochmal ob noch jemand etwas wissen will. 


Ansonsten heisst es nur Üben, Üben, Üben. Fehler macht man auch nach 100 Präsentationen noch aber man lernt jedesmal etwas dazu.


----------

